# Hello from Toowoomba, Australia



## Bill (Mar 31, 2010)

Gooday all,

My name is Bill Howard and I'm currently the Senior Deacon of Toowoomba Lodge 132H, part of the United Grand Lodge of Queensland.

I'm married with with two sons and a daughter, have three grandchildren with another on the way.

I'm very pleased to have been accepted as a member of this site as I consider it one of the best and most informative (interesting) on the 'net.

Good on you Brother Blake, you do a great job.

Cheers  
Bill


----------



## ess1113 (Mar 31, 2010)

Welcome Brother Bill, 
Glad to see an internation flavor to the forum.  I imagine we have alot in common

Eric


----------



## JTM (Mar 31, 2010)

sweet.  australia.  cheers!


----------



## Casey (Mar 31, 2010)

Welcome, and I agree!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 31, 2010)

Welcome Brother Bill!


----------



## JEbeling (Apr 1, 2010)

Welcome... !
betch can't say the name of the town three time... ! real fast...?


----------



## Raven (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey, that's cool!  Three times fast... Kinda sounds like tennis shoes in the clothes dryer!




JEbeling said:


> Welcome... !
> betch can't say the name of the town three time... ! real fast...?


----------



## Raven (Apr 1, 2010)

Welcome, Bro. Bill!


----------



## deltasec (Jun 11, 2011)

Welcome from Harmony Lodge, Sydney


----------

